

JavaScript experts: Microsoft's new Spartan browser rocks - dolftax
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2906318/web-browsers/javascript-experts-microsofts-new-spartan-browser-rocks.html

======
mattmurdog
Isn't that sort of what they said about IE10 and 11? I still can't run them
without them crashing from time to time.

